# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Avodart Losing Effectiveness

## Refuse2GoBald

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum. Long story short..I unfortunately started the hair loss journey at the age of 18. I am an EXTREMELY satisfied patient of Dr. Hasson. Four years ago, Dr. Hasson started me on Avodart 0.5 MG after Propecia was completely ineffective for me. I have been taking if about 3 to 4 times a week for the past four years with amazing results. When I started taking it I noticed that my hair loss stopped and hair all over my head was generally beginning to thicken up. 

P

Unfortunately, I'm seeing a lot more hair all over my bathroom these days and its getting me down. I have a couple of questions

1) Does Avodart lose its effectiveness over time?
2) Could it possibly help me to increase my dosage?
3) They say you lose 50 - 100 hairs a day. Wouldn't this number be significantly less for people who have progressed to a NW 5/6 ?
4) What other meds/products can I add to my line of defense?

----------

